# Build a 55 gallon nipple waterer



## CK25Hulk (Jun 10, 2007)

With questions coming up frequently on how to build a Hog Waterer out of a 55 gallon drum I decided to snap a few photos during the process of building mine. This is my first attempt and I seemed to have got lucky on a few things. Usually when I build things it doesnât come together so easily, but there is not much to this to begin with.

Anyways the pictures are straight forward with what you do. The nipple waterer was purchased at Tractor Supply for $4.50 and the bulk head fitting was purchased at True Value for $20 (ouch). I purchased a 1 Â½ hole saw to drill through the bottom of the barrel about 3 inches from the bottom. The bulk head was stamped with instructions to use a 1 Â½ diameter hole saw

Two things are worth mentioning. The nipple waterer I believe is originally designed for high pressure. So I unscrewed the red filter on the back of the nipple and drilled out the plastic liner using a Â¼ drill bit. I was very careful not to pierce the metal screen.

Second is this is were I gut lucky. I cut the top off the plastic drum at about the right area because the lid fit back down into the drum just right and itâs tight. I have to use a flat blade screw driver to get to fit down in, but is snaps in place. I may use some machine eye bolts at the top of the outside of the drum and run a bungie across the top, but it fits good as is to keep debris out.

As of now I have not used any glue or Teflon tape, currently it does not leak.


http://i462.photobucket.com/albums/qq349/KiotiCK25/Hog Waterer/DSC_0334.jpg 
http://i462.photobucket.com/albums/qq349/KiotiCK25/Hog Waterer/DSC_0335.jpg 
http://i462.photobucket.com/albums/qq349/KiotiCK25/Hog Waterer/DSC_0367.jpg 
http://i462.photobucket.com/albums/qq349/KiotiCK25/Hog Waterer/DSC_0369.jpg 
http://i462.photobucket.com/albums/qq349/KiotiCK25/Hog Waterer/DSC_0371.jpg 
http://i462.photobucket.com/albums/qq349/KiotiCK25/Hog Waterer/DSC_0373.jpg


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Cool! We just drilled a hole in ours and my husband used his tap and die set to do whatever those do and we just screwed the nipple directly into the drum. That way we don't have to cut the top off. We just fill through the bungs in the top.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I found it was quite important to make sure the incoming fluid (water, milk, whey, etc) is filtered because otherwise I ended up unclogging the nipple screens too often.

In our climate, chilly Vermont, it is worth insulating the barrel and then pouring hot water in it time to time. A tank heater can help. The nipples conduct out the heat. One trick is to put the whole thing in a sheltered area keeping it out o the wind and in a micro-climate. Another trick I found was going with a 5 gallon pail in the winter.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
Save 30% off Pastured Pork with free processing: http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project: http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop


----------



## PACrofter (Oct 11, 2002)

CK25Hulk said:


> With questions coming up frequently on how to build a Hog Waterer out of a 55 gallon drum I decided to snap a few photos during the process of building mine. This is my first attempt and I seemed to have got lucky on a few things. Usually when I build things it doesnât come together so easily, but there is not much to this to begin with.
> 
> Anyways the pictures are straight forward with what you do. The nipple waterer was purchased at Tractor Supply for $4.50 and the bulk head fitting was purchased at True Value for $20 (ouch). I purchased a 1 Â½ hole saw to drill through the bottom of the barrel about 3 inches from the bottom. The bulk head was stamped with instructions to use a 1 Â½ diameter hole saw


Hulk,

Could you give a few more specifics about the bulk head fitting? I've been looking for exactly this sort of thing. I can't seem to get my nipples (well, the metal ones - but you know what I mean) to stay in the barrels properly, and they leak, get knocked out by the hogs, or both. Very frustrating. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

We lay the barrel on it's side on a little stand. Screw a 1/2" pipe into the bung, screw a coupler on the end, and screw in the nipple. Then shove it through the fence. We wire the pipe to the fence so it doesn't flex too much, and it lasts for years. But in the winter, we have to pack water to them, at least for now.


----------



## CK25Hulk (Jun 10, 2007)

I purchased the bulkhead fitting at True Value, just walked up and asked them for a 1/2 bulk head fitting. I brought in the nipple waterer with me so they could see what I was planning to attach to it.

Below is a link from a random website, I assume the 1/2" is what is needed.

http://www.plumbingsupply.com/bulkhead.html


I have yet to see mine leak but I won't be putting to use until next week. If I get a leak around the threads, I will probably use some silicon or high temp RTV bought through a local automotive store to stop the leak.


----------



## PACrofter (Oct 11, 2002)

Great - thanks, Hulk! I'll be running errands today past our local True Value so I'll stop in to see what they've got.


----------

